# R. ventrimaculata "Rodyll" calling



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all,

Our male vent has been calling for the past two weeks, and I finally caught it this morning on video. You can see his belly move on the lower leaf with each call.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool vid


----------



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Thanks, Rob. It's been quite lovely to hear him sing for the past few days. I have prepared a few laying egg sites in their viv. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Well.... A few weeks back, there were eggs. Now.... We have tadpoles!!!!!!!!!!!

We saw two tads on the male's back. On the brom. I will try and take pics, but that might be difficult as I do not want to stress them out....

E.


----------



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Best pic I could take.


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Grats!


----------



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

The tads have been deposited. I can see my male guarding two different spots on the bromeliad. Here was one last so so picture I was able to take this week.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Rodyll's are my favorite Vents.

You'll have to let us know if they egg feed. I've been under the impression that Vents do not?

s


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm curious about that too.



Scott said:


> Rodyll's are my favorite Vents.
> 
> You'll have to let us know if they egg feed. I've been under the impression that Vents do not?
> 
> s


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

very nice ! My vent male has been calling for the past month but still no signs of eggs  Hopefully it will happen sometime........

Congrats on yours !


----------



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Brian317 said:


> very nice ! My vent male has been calling for the past month but still no signs of eggs  Hopefully it will happen sometime........
> 
> Congrats on yours !


Thanks Brian. My male called for a good two months before I saw some eggs. Of course, I also heard much longer calling before any signs of eggs. Good luck and keep me postedé

Eric


----------



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Scott said:


> Rodyll's are my favorite Vents.
> 
> You'll have to let us know if they egg feed. I've been under the impression that Vents do not?
> 
> s


You're right. At least, not so much in captivity. Spirulina and chlorella on the brom.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Scott said:


> Rodyll's are my favorite Vents.
> 
> You'll have to let us know if they egg feed. I've been under the impression that Vents do not?
> 
> s


Correct, vents do not provide trophic eggs to their tadpoles. However, they will lay future clutches of fertile eggs and deposit tads in water where there already are tads.


----------

